# MBTI Political Compass



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

INFX here.
Economic L/R: -3.38
Social libertarian/authoritarian: -3.08

Sounds about right.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> england
> 
> 1831: Whig
> 1832: Whig
> ...


I thought you went conservative in a post resently?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Electra said:


> I thought you went conservative in a post resently?


I changed again from opinion... I'm just different and weird. And on social issues, more centrist or even syncretic, while economically far-left


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Hexigoon said:


> Why the Tories?


1. BoJo is a great leader who reminds me of Churchill.
2. I simply hate Labour more than the Tories. I will never ever support Labour again, and neither should every 'true leftist'. They purged Corbyn, accused him of being antisemitist, and transphobe JK Rowling is extremely evil too... They can go fuck theirselves and burn in hell like they will. A direct vote for the Tories hurts them more than a vote for the Greens. And remember, Labour was neoliberal in the 1990's and 2000's, and voted for the Iraq war.



> In October 2020, the EHRC announced that its investigation had found 23 instances of "inappropriate involvement" by Corbyn's staff in antisemitism complaints, one of three ways the Labour Party had breached the Equality Act 2010; the others being unlawful harassment, citing two examples: comments by a councillor, Pam Bromley, and the defence of Naz Shah by Ken Livingstone, and failure to provide appropriate training to those handling the complaints.[509] One of the complaints had been against Corbyn personally, regarding his response to the removal of the mural.[510] In response, Corbyn said his team had "acted to speed up, not hinder the process", that he did not accept all of the EHRC's findings, and that while "[o]ne antisemite is one too many", the scale of antisemitism within Labour had been "dramatically overstated for political reasons by our opponents inside and outside the party, as well as by much of the media".[511][512] Corbyn was suspended from the Labour Party pending investigation by General Secretary David Evans when he failed to retract his remarks; he has said he will "strongly contest the political intervention to suspend [him]".[512]
> 
> Trade union officials such as Len McCluskey and Dave Ward, wrestler Sami Zayn as well as politicians Claudia Webbe, Laura Pidcock, Ken Livingstone, Pablo Iglesias Turrión, Rafael Correa, Dr. Jill Stein, Diane Abbott, John McDonnell, Salma Yaqoob, Kate Osborne, Mary Foy, Nadia Whittome, Apsana Begum, Liam Byrne, Zarah Sultana and Richard Burgon called for the suspension to be revoked.[513] Campaign group Momentum held a virtual rally entitled 'Stand with Corbyn' where they described Corbyn's suspension as "a naked attack on the left".[514]
> 
> ...


It's betrayal. It's a middle finger to us.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Lakigigar said:


> 1. BoJo is a great leader who reminds me of Churchill.
> 2. I simply hate Labour more than the Tories. I will never ever support Labour again, and neither should every 'true leftist'. They purged Corbyn, accused him of being antisemitist, and transphobe JK Rowling is extremely evil too... They can go fuck theirselves and burn in hell like they will


I'm going to have to strongly disagree with you on that I'm afraid.
BoJo is a terrible leader who reminds me too much of Trump.
(I'm not a big fan of Churchy either, but at least I understand why he gets glorified as a charismatic wartime leader who fought back the Nazis. I doubt we'll look back at BoJo in the same kind of rosy manner.)

As for Labour. I don't much like "New Labour" either, but the fact Corbyn was even able to become the party leader in the first place shows it hasn't completely detached from its working class roots.
I liked Corbyn and I voted for Labour in the last election, but the party still had a terrible defeat while he was the leader. I think in large part that was because of Brexit, his messaging was weak on that.
That put enough pressure on him to resign. It was disappointing but Corbyn's loss is not the end of progressivism in Labour.
It's similar to how the Neoliberal wing of the Democrats hate and backstab Bernie, but he is not the only one who wants to shift the party back towards the left.

If we had another election tomorrow I'd still be voting Labour, no question. I'm tired of Tory bullshit.
I don't see what JK Rowling's transphobia has to do with anything btw. She's not a Labour MP is she?


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

istp


----------



## Put (May 8, 2018)

I'm massively Libertarian but fall near the center mostly because I don't know dick about economics lol


----------



## NovaVii (May 19, 2021)

I'm an INxP and a 5w4 (strong 4 wing). I'm a libertarian socialist/anarcho-syndicalist/ancom (far-libleft)


----------



## 8GodDee (Apr 24, 2021)

ESTP and right libertarian.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

From observations I've gathered...

TJ types tend to lean towards Right/Authoritarianism because follow the rules and pull yourselves by the bootstraps and such. It's all Darwin, the weak should get eaten by the strong and successful. 

NFJs tend to lean towards liberalism because idealism, unless they are in a Right-wing community

SFJs tend to be torn between conservatism (Si) but may lean towards liberalism because Fe crying out for equality. 

TP types are extremely Libertarian, the less government, the better.

NFPs are the hardcore Left/Social Justice Warriors. May actually become a bit dictator-like when pushing for Left-wing ideals. Like anyone who doesn't agree with me needs to be banned and such....

SFPs tend to be apolitical. No time to deal with this shit, you know....


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

__





SapplyValues







sapplyvalues.github.io





This test is better. It has 3 axis so it doesn't conflate conservatism with authoritarianism and progressivism with libertarianism like the political compass does.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I'm like a social democrat. I don't call myself a democrat, a socialist, or a liberal.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Andy 8184 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. Didn't know about this test and it seems more impartial.

I got this... it's accurate-ish... too left... I'd be around that point, but on the blue/right side... economically I'm fundamentally a centrist, but yes, I do favour a powerful state and am culturally conservative. Overall, I'd call myself a national-conservative.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Strelnikov said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Didn't know about this test and it seems more impartial.
> 
> I got this... it's accurate-ish... too left... I'd be around that point, but on the blue/right side... economically I'm fundamentally a centrist, but yes, I do favour a powerful state and am culturally conservative. Overall, I'd call myself a national-conservative.
> 
> View attachment 879237


You're welcome. Github io has a lot of political tests.

We are kind of similar (not too much but anyway).

SapplyValues Results

Lol, the site doesn't let me insert the picture directly.


----------

